

Bit Twiddling Hacks - hhm
http://graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html

======
henning
Nearly all competitive chess engines, including Bob Hyatt's Crafty, the
strongest open source chess engine I know of, have lots of bit twiddling in
them.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitboard>

------
marketer
Interestingly, this is also the guy who came up with the name "Google":

<http://graphics.stanford.edu/~dk/google_name_origin.html>

------
tlrobinson
Neat. I've actually been asked at least one of these in a job interview (as a
problem solving type question). The "check to see if an integer is a power of
two" one, in particular.

